# Quest is a fraud and a scam!



## RideStreets (Jun 2, 2016)

For months Uber has been sending me marketing materials to do Quest. This week I decided to try it. So the promotion material say that I’ll make $30 once I complete 25 trips and $45 dollars once I complete $45 trips. I did the 25 trips and received $30 as planned. However, once I got to 45 trips, they only deposited $15. They are trying to say that the $30 count towards the $45. 

I normally ignore Uber’s promotions because of things like this. I don’t know what I was thinking. I thought with TK gone and this 180 days of change that maybe Uber had turned over a new leaf. But nope, same old deceptive Uber! 

I’m posting the material here...let me know if i’m missing something here.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You need to work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, that's how quest works. It's ridiculous. Like my quest is 25 for $35, 55 for $45. They are literally paying me a bonus of 33 cents a ride after the first tier. It's a joke. This is Uber.


----------



## RideStreets (Jun 2, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You need to work on your reading comprehension.


My reading skills are great. I'm very good at comprehension.

Let me ask you a question. Are you saying that uber didn't intentionally make it confusing? Personally, I trust the reading comprehension skills of my 6 year old daughter before I would trust uber to not intentionally make things confusing to purposely deceive drivers to stay out on the road longer.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

They held out a carrot and you wanted it to be a diamond. Once you bit into it you realized you had been fooling yourself. Now instead of blaming yourself, you look to deflect that onto someone else.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

what can I say, I don't find it particularly confusing that it's an x or y. When you described your complaint it was do this to get x and that to get y. That is very different than what they wrote.


----------



## RideStreets (Jun 2, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> They held out a carrot and you wanted it to be a diamond. Once you bit into it you realized you had been fooling yourself. Now instead of blaming yourself, you look to deflect that onto someone else.


Nope...they made it deceptive. They laid out the rules of the game...once I won, they wanted to change the rules.

But you're entitled to your opinion. All I know is that it won't happen again. I'll stick to my plan. Drive both Uber and Lyft. Don't take pool or line rides. Ignore promotions and tell everyone else to do the same .



Disgusted Driver said:


> what can I say, I don't find it particularly confusing that it's an x or y. When you described your complaint it was do this to get x and that to get y. That is very different than what they wrote.


I respectfully disagree. Also...you punted on my question. Do you trust uber to not intentionally use deceptive practices to keep drivers out on the road longer? 
The reason I asked is because your first inclination was to say I "needed to work on my reading comprehension" as though Uber doesn't have a long and well documented history of doing shady things.

And trust me, I'm not a disgruntled driver. I make good money doing rideshare. I just don't like being taken for a ride by Uber's deceptive practices. (Pun intended)

You may very well have understood it when you read it. That doesn't mean that Uber didn't word the promotion in a way that some drivers would see it differently and think the promotion was higher.


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

Play games back with uber. Once you hit the first tier shut uber off and do lyft.


----------



## RideStreets (Jun 2, 2016)

Jboaz686 said:


> Play games back with uber. Once you hit the first tier shut uber off and do lyft.


Exactly!!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RideStreets said:


> Nope...they made it deceptive. They laid out the rules of the game...once I won, they wanted to change the rules.
> 
> But you're entitled to your opinion. All I know is that it won't happen again. I'll stick to my plan. Drive both Uber and Lyft. Don't take pool or line rides. Ignore promotions and tell everyone else to do the same .
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Perhaps it is that I have had enough experience with promotions that I read very carefully to see if there's a catch. I don't trust period, I know better.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RideStreets said:


> My reading skills are great. I'm very good at comprehension.
> 
> Let me ask you a question. Are you saying that uber didn't intentionally make it confusing? Personally, I trust the reading comprehension skills of my 6 year old daughter before I would trust uber to not intentionally make things confusing to purposely deceive drivers to stay out on the road longer.


I never had a problem understanding what they sent me. I never actually trusted them, though, and always read everything they send me with a very critical eye and consider what is the worst it can mean instead of what I'd like it to be.

They're not crystal clear about this stuff, you're right. But if you read with a critical eye, you'll see they gave you *exactly* what they said they would...

Now, when you're doing an3 consecutive trip quest and the app glitches and freezes so you HAVE to shut it down and start it back up, yeah, they try to weasel out of it. You can usually fight with phone support or at a hub and get it, though


----------



## Oleg92 (Dec 9, 2017)

True, they are not crystal clean and they can be a bit tricky but it is pretty straight forward. Do 25 get 30 or do 45 for 45. It's a an incentive be thankful for it not cry about it. And secondly it is pretty clean to understand, If you want to aim higher than 25 rides than fair enough they will pay you more. There's no trickery there, you just be just exhausted or something.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

RideStreets said:


> For months Uber has been sending me marketing materials to do Quest. This week I decided to try it. So the promotion material say that I'll make $30 once I complete 25 trips and $45 dollars once I complete $45 trips. I did the 25 trips and received $30 as planned. However, once I got to 45 trips, they only deposited $15. They are trying to say that the $30 count towards the $45.
> 
> I normally ignore Uber's promotions because of things like this. I don't know what I was thinking. I thought with TK gone and this 180 days of change that maybe Uber had turned over a new leaf. But nope, same old deceptive Uber!
> 
> I'm posting the material here...let me know if i'm missing something here.


I understood it as well. It did not say get an additional $45, just $45 (total). Your bigger mistake was chasing a quest that only paid $1.20 a ride to begin with, and ends with $1 per ride. Just drive normally, working surges or going with the TNC with the better pay at the moment. If you happen to get close, then chase the last few short rides to get the free money.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

RideStreets said:


> For months Uber has been sending me marketing materials to do Quest. This week I decided to try it. So the promotion material say that I'll make $30 once I complete 25 trips and $45 dollars once I complete $45 trips. I did the 25 trips and received $30 as planned. However, once I got to 45 trips, they only deposited $15. They are trying to say that the $30 count towards the $45.
> 
> I normally ignore Uber's promotions because of things like this. I don't know what I was thinking. I thought with TK gone and this 180 days of change that maybe Uber had turned over a new leaf. But nope, same old deceptive Uber!
> 
> I'm posting the material here...let me know if i'm missing something here.


You're missing something here



RideStreets said:


> Nope...they made it deceptive. They laid out the rules of the game...once I won, they wanted to change the rules.
> 
> But you're entitled to your opinion. All I know is that it won't happen again. I'll stick to my plan. Drive both Uber and Lyft. Don't take pool or line rides. Ignore promotions and tell everyone else to do the same .
> 
> ...


The language was quite clear. Uber isn't responsible for you seeing what you wanted to see instead of what is actually there.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

My quest last week was 40 4 60 and 65 4 145. Im a new driver and the explaination of quest is crystal clear and easy. English is my second language.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Quest is a scam in that it reduces surge
That along w/ UberPOOL.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

They make all their "incentives" intentionally vague and shifting. 

Surge? Where, lemme go...oops it's gone, now it's over there!

Quest? Oh he's getting close send him a long run to nowhere or just stop the pings.

Boost? Hey drive over there for 1.2 and sit with the other ants. Maybe you'll get lucky...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Welcome to uber, thanks for helping the community


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The best you can do is view the incentives as free money. If you meet the ride count, and get some extra cash, great. But chasing them isn't worth it. Like I have said on other threads, It's like hitting "big" on a penny slot macine.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> The best you can do is view the incentives as free money. If you meet the ride count, and get some extra cash, great. But chasing them isn't worth it. Like I have said on other threads, It's like hitting "big" on a penny slot macine.


"Woman hits $787,000 jackpot on penny slot machine..."
"Memphis man wins $3.5 million on penny slot at Tunica casino..."
"Woman Wins $10.7M Jackpot Off Penny Slot Machine In Las Vegas..."

Maybe you shouldn't say that anymore. Lol


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> "Woman hits $787,000 jackpot on penny slot machine..."
> "Memphis man wins $3.5 million on penny slot at Tunica casino..."
> "Woman Wins $10.7M Jackpot Off Penny Slot Machine In Las Vegas..."
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't say that anymore. Lol


Uber driver scores cross country trip on 4.5 surge... same odds


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

RideStreets said:


> Nope...they made it deceptive. They laid out the rules of the game...once I won, they wanted to change the rules.


Like most things with Uber, first glance is never the reality. I asked around the forums when Quest first started popping up to figure out the exact issue you are citing. It is purposefully ambiguous with no example to explain how it works. Just disappointment in the final outcome for those who chose the second path.

Thankfully I never attempted the second tier.


----------

